# Leven en laten leven



## Vasiliy

Weet iemand de gelijke betekenis hiervan in het Engels?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Live and let live _lijkt me_._


----------



## Vasiliy

Dacht da eerst ook ma vond da een beetje raar klinken in 't Engels.


----------



## Timidinho

Het bestaat (letterlijk) in verschillende talen, volgens mij waren de Duitsers het eerst met _l__eben und leben lassen_.


----------



## Suehil

'Live and let live' klinkt heel gewoon in mijn (Engelse) oren.


----------



## DutchieHfx

Live and let live"  is heel à propos
Ik hoor en gebruik het regelmatig


----------



## NewtonCircus

DutchieHfx said:


> Live and let live" is heel à propos
> Ik hoor en gebruik het regelmatig



Dag DutchieHfx

Wat is de betekenis van "heel à propos" ?

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Vasiliy

Suehil said:


> 'Live and let live' klinkt heel gewoon in mijn (Engelse) oren.




Was al aant wachte op uw reactie  Merci


----------

